# fragen zur gentoo installation /opt /var /usr /tmp usw..

## trashcity

möchte meine 

opt /var /usr /tmp /home 

auf eigene partitionen auf meiner Festplatte legen 

was muss ich da beachten?

macht das über haupt sinn ?

----------

## Gekko

Es kommt darauf an was Du mit dem Rechner machen willst.

Beispiele fuer Rootserver z.B.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=252310

Gibt aber sehr viele Threads, die sich damit befassen. Such einfach mal im deutschen Forum danach.

----------

## Louisdor

Kannst Du ja machen ....  :Wink: 

Erstelle die passenden Partitionen.

Passe Deine fstab entsprechend an.

Noch die Inhalte der jeweiligen Verzeichnisse in die neuen Partitionen kopieren.

Dann neu booten und das sollte es gewesen sein.

Evtl. kann man es durch um-mounten der Partitionen auch ohne Booten hinbekommen!?

Ich weiss nur nicht, wenn /usr gerade nicht gemounted ist, was dann passiert, ob es überhaupt geht, /usr zu unmounten, weil ja da die /usr/bin* alle drin sind, und dadurch nicht wirklich mehr Befehle gehen würde ...

----------

## mrsteven

@NovaleX: Könnte es nicht funktionieren, wenn man davor das System mittels "init 1" in den Single-User-Modus schickt?  :Idea:  Die wichtigsten Programme sind doch in /bin und /sbin und die dazugehörenden Bibliotheken in /lib. Anschließend kannst du wieder mittels "init 5" in den Multiuser-Betrieb hochfahren.

So weit die Theorie. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das auch wirklich praktisch funktioniert.

----------

## trashcity

allso brauch ich bei der installation nur die verzeichnisse anlägen und die partitione dort hien mounten oder?

dann noch alles richtig in die fstab eintragen 

hab ich sonst noch was vergessen ?

----------

## mrsteven

Kommt darauf an, was du mit der Kiste machen willst. Wenn du einen Server aufsetzen willst, solltest du dir das Konzept der Quotas mal anschauen. Ansonsten war's das.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

@trashcity: Wozu willst Du denn das eigentlich machen, wenn ich mal fragen darf!?

----------

## trashcity

ich hab eine super DMZ mit privaten ipadressen 

da kommt ein web&ftp-server ein mailserver und eine ids rein 

jetzt möchte ich einen honey pot vor den web&ftp und mailserver stellen 

woch ich web&ftp und mailserver durch den honeypot schleuse 

so und nun bau ich gerade den honeypot server 

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt möchte ich einen honey pot vor den web&ftp und mailserver stellen
> 
> woch ich web&ftp und mailserver durch den honeypot schleuse 
> ...

 

also:

 deine rechtschreibung ist -mit verlaub- gewöhnungsbedürftig.

 du weisst nicht wirklich, was ein honeypot ist.

 du weisst nicht wirklich, was du überhaupt tust.

gruss

ruth

----------

## trashcity

@ruth

1.	wegen meiner Rechtschreibung das kann dir echt scheiß egal sein ( mit Verlaub)

2.	was ein honeypot macht ist mir auch klar 

3.	was ich überhaupt mache , nun jeden falls nicht andere überheblich beurteilen 

4.	hast ein Problem mit mir?

5.	wenn du mit mir ein Problem hat ein kleiner Tipp am Rande  du musst meine Posting´s nicht lesen

6.	würde dir dringend empfählen etwas gegen dein unterschwelligen Frust zu unternähmen 

7.	würde dich bitten auf meine Posting´s nicht mehr zu antworten sondern mit mir per PN  zu kommunizieren Danke

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> @ruth
> 
> 1.	wegen meiner Rechtschreibung das kann dir echt scheiß egal sein ( mit Verlaub)
> 
> 

 

nein - das ist eine frage der höflichkeit denen gegenüber, die das dann lesen -und entziffern- müssen...

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.	was ein honeypot macht ist mir auch klar
> 
> 

 

anscheinend nicht - ich bin mir diesbezüglich sogar sicher...

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.	was ich überhaupt mache , nun jeden falls nicht andere überheblich beurteilen
> 
> 

 

oh, das ist nicht überheblich - nur ein kommentar auf sachlich falsche darstellungen deinerseits...

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4.	hast ein Problem mit mir?
> 
> 

 

nein erkan, habe ich nicht  :Wink:  - wo ist der stefan?

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.	wenn du mit mir ein Problem hat ein kleiner Tipp am Rande  du musst meine Posting´s nicht lesen
> 
> 

 

gerne - das fällt ja eh etwas schwer...

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6.	würde dir dringend empfählen etwas gegen dein unterschwelligen Frust zu unternähmen
> 
> 

 

oh, ich bin nicht gefrustet - du deiner kritik(un)fähigkeit und sofortigen aggression mir gegenüber nach zu urteilen jedoch schon etwas...

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.	würde dich bitten auf meine Posting´s nicht mehr zu antworten sondern mit mir per PN  zu kommunizieren Danke

 

oh, kein bedarf, dazu ist mir das nicht wichtig genug.

gruss

ruth

----------

## Carlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

>  *trashcity wrote:*   @ruth
> 
> 1.	wegen meiner Rechtschreibung das kann dir echt scheiß egal sein ( mit Verlaub)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Stimmt. Daß das aber ausgerechnet von einem notorischen Kleinschreiberlein kommt...  :Razz: 

----------

## 76062563

bis einer weint...

----------

## trashcity

@76062563  so viel ist sicher

doch echte männer weinen nicht 

das ist doch was für mädchen

----------

## Deever

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> 2. was ein honeypot macht ist mir auch klar

 Nein, ist es nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. was ich überhaupt mache , nun jeden falls nicht andere überheblich beurteilen 
> 
> 4. hast ein Problem mit mir?

 Ja, du plenkst!

 *Quote:*   

> 5. wenn du mit mir ein Problem hat ein kleiner Tipp am Rande  du musst meine Posting´s nicht lesen
> 
> 6. würde dir dringend empfählen etwas gegen deinen unterschwelligen Frust zu unternähmen
> 
> 7. würde dich bitten auf meine Posting´s nicht mehr zu antworten sondern mit mir per PN  zu kommunizieren Danke

 http://www.deppenapostroph.de

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## tm130

@trashcity:

Ich beobachte das hier schon eine ganze Weile aber habe mich bisher immer zurückgehalten:

Wenn Du (wie Du in anderen und gewissermassen auch in diesem Posting erwähnst) wichtige Server administrieren/betreiben musst, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum Du mit einfachen Netzwerkproblemen bzw. Grundkenntnissen bez. der Systemadministration nicht klarkommst. Es kann nicht angehen, dass Du an der einen Stelle nicht fähig bist eine saubere Rechtschreibung an den Tag zu legen bzw. eine Frage anständig zu formulieren aber als Antwortender in anderen Threads wie der Obermacker und teilweise auch von oben herunter agierst.

</rant>

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Zu beachten ist, dass alles was zum Booten benötigt wird (/bin, /etc, /tmp, /sbin, /root) direkt auf / liegt. Alles in diesen Verzeichnissen sollte statisch gelinkt sein (damit es auch dann noch ausführbar ist, wenn nur / gemountet werden kann). Der Rest (wieviel für was) ist persönliche Präferenz:

```

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/hda7              9762688   5914032   3848656  61% /

none                    386644       296    386348   1% /dev

/dev/hda9             29289696  14701516  14588180  51% /home

/dev/hda6              9762688   7049572   2713116  73% /usr

/dev/hda8              4878928   1423352   3455576  30% /var

/dev/hda10             1947064      2496   1944568   1% /tmp

none                    386644         0    386644   0% /dev/shm
```

----------

## Genone

 *tm130 wrote:*   

> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Zu beachten ist, dass alles was zum Booten benötigt wird (/bin, /etc, /tmp, /sbin, /root) direkt auf / liegt. Alles in diesen Verzeichnissen sollte statisch gelinkt sein (damit es auch dann noch ausführbar ist, wenn nur / gemountet werden kann).

 

Würde ich so nicht sagen, du willst nicht wirklich überall glibc statisch mit reinlinken. Im allgemeinen ist es in Ordnung wenn man gegen Sachen in /lib linkt, das sollte dann natürlich auch auf / liegen.

----------

## tm130

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Würde ich so nicht sagen, du willst nicht wirklich überall glibc statisch mit reinlinken. Im allgemeinen ist es in Ordnung wenn man gegen Sachen in /lib linkt, das sollte dann natürlich auch auf / liegen.

 

Nunja, ich habe eben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass manche essenzielle Werkzeuge nur dann fehlerfrei funktionieren, wenn sie statisch gelinkt wurden. Konkretes beispiel für mich sind die XFS-Utils. Nach einem Panic-Umount war die betroffene Partition für einen remount gelockt (es war /var) aber xfs_check/xfs_repair wollte nicht. Fing an zu scannen und tat dann nix mehr. Seitdem ich es manuell (ohne Portage) und statisch kompiliere geht es.

----------

